# What are your most used lens?



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 19, 2016)

For fun, I thought I'd list my lens usage in Lightroom and I was surprised to see the results. 

I took a 2 year listing and saw a similar result. 
If I look at my wedding usage, my 85L is my most used lens with my 35L coming in a close 2nd and my 16-35IIL hitting 3rd. 
But if I excluded my wedding shoots out of the list....my 400mm f2.8 LIS is my most used lens....that REALLY surprised me. 2nd place was my 16-35IIL followed closely by my 70-200 f2.8 LIS II.

Let's play....how about yours?


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 19, 2016)

It used to be the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, which edged out the 24-70 f/2.8 II, but since I replaced the 100-400 with the 100-400 II, the 24-70 is now the most used lens just because all the sports that used to be handled by the 70-200 II exclusively is now split between the 70-200 II and the 100-400 II. 35mm is the first prime lens at number four.


----------



## StephenHopkins (Oct 19, 2016)

70-200 f/2.8 usm


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2016)

24-70 f/2.8 II


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 19, 2016)

Zeiss 100 mm Makroplanar ZE (classic) by far the most. Next most likely the MPE 65. Third is Zeiss Distagon 21 mm ZE (classic). Fourth maybe the Zeiss Otus 55/1.4. Thereafter it is an assortment, some I've had longer, others are newer but like them quite a it like the Zeiss 25/2, or are affected by the novelty factor (TSE 17).


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 19, 2016)

On the job I always have my 24-70mm f/2.8L II and 70-200mm F/2.8L IS II on me, I switch which lens is on which camera based on how close I am to news. Most breaking news will have the 70-200mm II on my 1DX2, unless I'm allowed closer access, such as at protests/riots/etc. Since most of what I cover is sports/breaking news/politics, my 70-200mm is easily my most used lens. 

My 16-35mm F/4L IS has been used for almost all of my personal landscape shots, but it hasn't yet found its place while I'm working. And my 50mm f/1.8 almost never gets any use, but it's invaluable as a backup if my 24-70mm goes down for any reason.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2016)

For me, it's the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II at ~21% of images, followed by the 24-70mm f/2.8L II at ~16% and the 24-105mm f/4L IS (replaced by the 24-70/2.8 II) at ~13%. 

So, 50% with the combination of a standard zoom and telezoom. The remainder comprises a hodgepodge of primes and other zooms, with none exceeding 5% (the 600mm f/4L IS II comes closest to 5%).


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 19, 2016)

Milvus 100 Makro 50%, Canon 70-200 2.8 II 40%, Sigma 180 2.8 7%, Sigma 35 Art 3%.


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2016)

Most used Canon 100-400mm II (based on percentage photos)
2nd = Canon 16-35mm f/4 IS


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 19, 2016)

For me, it is the 35mm. I never thought I would enjoy that FL as much as I do.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 19, 2016)

In 2016.. I use different lenses a whole lot, but my figures are:

On my 5Ds
-16-35f/4L IS 29%
-35LII 21%
-24-70 f2.8LII 17%
-85LII 4%

On my 1DX
-85LII 26%
-70-200 f/2.8 12,5%
-24LII 11%
-35LII 10%


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2016)

The question is ambiguous because of the confusing grammar of having a plural verb with singular noun. Is it "What are your most used lens*es*" or "What *is* your most used lens? If the former, they are the 100-400mm II, 300mm II + 2xTC, 400mm DO II + 1.4 and 2xTC and the Sigma 150-600mm C. If the latter, currently the 400mm DO II + 1.4 and 2xTC.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Oct 19, 2016)

#1 = 24-70 f2.8 II by a large margin.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 19, 2016)

Last week it was the EF 135L f/2. This week it's the EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. A month ago? The EF 24-70 f/2.8L II. The Tamron? Almost never.

It just depends.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 19, 2016)

24% - 70-200/2.8 - indoor sports, events, astro
15% - 35/1.4 - events, portraits, astro
15% - 135/2 - indoor sports, events, portraits
12% - 100mm macro - events, macro, animals, travel


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2016)

1. 35mm 
2. 85mm
3. 70-200
4. 24-70


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 19, 2016)

EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II
EF 16-35 f/4L IS
Zeiss Batis 2/25


----------



## j-nord (Oct 19, 2016)

Interesting results for my top 5 lenses of the last 3.5 years (since I got my 6D and also started using Lightroom). I don't own any of these lenses any more except the 100-400ii which is my newest lens (as of mid-June) but is already catching up to/passing lenses I used for much longer. 

1) 24-70 f4 IS
2) 50mm Compact Macro 
3) 100-400ii
4) 300 f4 IS
5) 70-300L


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 19, 2016)

I haven't looked at the figures - don't need to! By far my most used lens is my Canon 800 F5.6 L IS. The 24-70 F2.8 L Mk2 is probably next with the 100-400 Mk2 following behind. My other lenses get dusted off as and when needed.


----------



## meywd (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, as expected the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II is by far the most used, 50% of all shot on the 5D3, of course since I like to do the brenizer method a lot, a single final photo usually take between 30-50 shots and sometimes even more, not to mention retries.

But I am thinking of replacing it, either with a 85mm f/1.2 or a combo of a 135mm f/2 with either the 100mm f/2.8L or the 85mm f/1.8 for more bokeh and possible macros.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 19, 2016)

If we limit the choices to the 5Diii, my most used (by a big margin):
EF 24-70 f/2.8 ii
Next is:
EF 100-400 mk ii
Followed by:
EF 16-35 f/4
Thereafter (about the same frequency):
EF 70-200 f/2.8 ii
EF 14 f/2.8
Least (only for birding and special stuff):
EF 300 f/2.8 ii which is my favorite lens even though I it does not get much use.
Go figure.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 19, 2016)

My most used lens is my 24-105 L, followed by my 16-35mm 2.8L mk2, then my 100 2.8L macro then 100-400L mk1.
There's still another half dozen lenses that mostly sit in my bag. 

I've got a Tamron 85 1.8 on order and I know I'll be using that a lot for portraits and product shots.

My 24-105 is getting really old now as it's about 8 years old and is getting sloppy in the mechanics, so I'm hanging out for the new 5d4 kit with the new version of the 24-105. I've tried the 24-70 2.8 a few times, but as I use it mainly for events, I really missed the 71-105 bit on the long end.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 19, 2016)

70-200 f2.8L II by far, over 70%, for indoor sports, events, and portraits.
24-70 f2.8L II about 15% for indoor sports and events.
100-400L Mk II about 10% for outdoor sports and wildlife.
24-105 f4L remains a favorite walk-around and travel lens.

The 70-200 is, by far, my must have lens. It's the best lens for what I shoot most often and I enjoy shooting with it.


----------



## pwp (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like I'm in good company, my most used lens by some margin is 70-200 f/2.8isII, then 24-70 f/2.8II and then the rest way down the line in terms of % used. 

The indications so far could have been quite predictable, the 70-200 f/2.8isII is such a phenomenally classy all-rounder. Don't leave home without one!

-pw


----------



## j-nord (Oct 20, 2016)

As expected the 70-200 f2.8 IS II is high on many peoples lists but, primarily because of Portrait/Wedding/Sports. Does anyone heavily use this lens for other things? Landscape, wildlife, etc?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 20, 2016)

j-nord said:


> As expected the 70-200 f2.8 IS II is high on many peoples lists but, primarily because of Portrait/Wedding/Sports. Does anyone heavily use this lens for other things? Landscape, wildlife, etc?



It is my wildlife lens, usually with a 1.4X TC. I would like longer, but none of the options suit me. Yeah, I know - lots of options - but they are either zooms, expensive or old designs.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 20, 2016)

In number of images, over the last two years, the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x wins, with the 600 f4L IS II (with or without extenders) on a clear second. Third is 24-70 f2.8L II. This is primarily due to the fact that I use max fps a lot with the longer lenses.

In number of scenes the 24-70 is a clear winner.


----------

